
Show HN: Stay in the loop without ever leaving your IDE - sourishkrout
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=activecove.marquee
======
shmoogy
Looks neat, going to give it a try, thanks for posting it. E: are you the
creator? Outside of this would be nice to be able to monitor live ticks /
candles on specified ticker.

~~~
sourishkrout
Collaborator. I know the creators. - You mean watch individual stocks? Is
there a good API for that?

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
shmoogy
Without getting into broker APIs,
[https://www.alphavantage.co/](https://www.alphavantage.co/) is free, just
requires an api key, or yahoo - google will ip ban.

